# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  July/Aug '20 Lite Challenge: Sample #46

## mixerbach

My entry for this month's lite challenge is below. 
I hope you enjoy it!  :Very Happy: 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Bogie

Welcome to the Challenge MB!  This is by far the most original concept of a map I have ever seen.
Signed,
Dr Bogermeister, OD, MD, DO, DMD, PhD, M.o.u.s.e.

----------


## Styescape

Great idea, really inventive concept!

----------


## mixerbach

Thank you both for taking a look and your kind words!

You know me, Dr. Bogermeister, always complicating your perfectly good, straight forward challenges!  :Wink:

----------


## Bogie

> You know me, Dr. Bogermeister, always complicating your perfectly good, straight forward challenges!


Wouldn't have it any other way!

----------


## mixerbach

Updated this and that, but nothing huge.  As usual, feel free to leave your thoughts, I'd love to hear them.  :Very Happy: 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Digging this. As Mr. B said, a wonderfully original interpretation of the challenge.

----------


## Tiana

This is what causes cartographer fever, isn't it.  :Very Happy:  I like that it's out of the box.

----------

